
Webkit: first commit 18y ago today - tosh
https://trac.webkit.org/changeset/1/webkit
======
tosh
via
[https://twitter.com/mathias/status/1165168111668146178?s=21](https://twitter.com/mathias/status/1165168111668146178?s=21)

